# V Cube 7 + Cubesmith Tiles (Smooth)



## Fuzworth (Apr 7, 2010)

Thought I'd post a picture of my V-Cube 7 after 5 long hours of removing stickers and placing plastic tiles from cubesmith.com. It looks and feels amazing now! I used the smooth tile set for this cube, but the textured tile sets are phenomenal as well.

*Click image to enlarge*




Note: The red tiles are not pink even though some of the front red tiles look pinkish due to the harsh flash. In normal lighting, they look more like the tiles on the top side of the cube.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 7, 2010)

That looks very nice. I should tile mine.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 7, 2010)

Slick!


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks GREAT!

Wow, 5 Hours to sticker a cube O_O. That's dedication?


EDIT: Are those the regular v-cube tile set or did you select them yourself?


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 7, 2010)

Fuzworth said:


> Thought I'd post a picture of my V-Cube 7 *after 5 long hours* of removing stickers and placing plastic tiles from cubesmith.com.





stinkocheeze said:


> Wow, *7 Hours* to sticker a cube O_O. That's dedication?


Yeah, I wonder how long it would take you to sticker a teraminx.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 7, 2010)

Fuzworth said:


> 5 long hours





stinkocheeze said:


> Wow, 7 Hours



Finally we know just how long a "long hour" is.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 7, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Fuzworth said:
> 
> 
> > 5 long hours
> ...



LOLOLOL SORRY :fp <- facepalm on my part.

Read it and got mixed up between V-cube 5 and 7 hours, and V-cube 7 and 5 hours


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 7, 2010)

I tiled mine too. I got my sisters to unsticker it  But I didn't track the time it took to tile. Mine looks very nice too.


----------



## Fuzworth (Apr 7, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Are those the regular v-cube tile set or did you select them yourself?



I just bought the $8 'Smooth Tile Set'. You can find it here. 

The orange and blue tiles are a bit darker than the original V-Cube stickers. So there's an option to buy 'light orange' and 'light blue' tiles to better match the original color scheme. Personally, I love the darker blue and orange.


----------



## Fuzworth (Apr 8, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I got my sisters to unsticker it


That reminds me... DEFINITELY spend the extra $2 for a Scrape-Rite Plastic razor blade. It makes for an extremely fast and clean peeling process. Also, I'd *highly* recommend *Goo Gone* to clean your cube once you've peeled off all of your original stickers.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuzworth said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my sisters to unsticker it
> ...


I did get a Scrate Rite blade. And then I applied Tea Tree oil. Worked great.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Apr 8, 2010)

That looks delicious.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 8, 2010)

Pretty...


----------



## Forte (Apr 8, 2010)

Oooh the tiles look nice! Better than on the 3x3 

And also, your avatar creeped me out >_>


----------



## Fuzworth (Apr 8, 2010)

Forte said:


> your avatar creeped me out >_>



Ha! It's just a picture I drew of my ugly mug in a Tanooki Suit from Mario 3... Here's a larger version which may or may not creep you out further... 

*Click to enlarge*


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have tiles on my 7x7, they're awesome


----------



## m4a1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I tiled mine too. I got my sisters to unsticker it  But I didn't track the time it took to tile. Mine looks very nice too.



you are my twin!!!

i let me sister to unsticker my puzzels too


----------



## peedu (Apr 8, 2010)

m4a1 said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I tiled mine too. I got my sisters to unsticker it  But I didn't track the time it took to tile. Mine looks very nice too.
> ...



I only got a brother. Where can you order the Unstickering Sisters on Popbuying? 

Peedu


----------



## LNZ (Apr 8, 2010)

I recently re-stickered my V-Cube 7 with Cubesmith Vinyl studio stickers. Yes, putting on all 294 stickers one at a time is tiresome and a painstaking thing to do. It took me over 2 hours to do it.

But it was worth it. I've now got a totally reborn cube now. I'm trying new methods and techniques on the V7 to prepare me for the V9 when it comes out in time (hopefully later this year).


----------



## Fuzworth (Apr 9, 2010)

LNZ said:


> to prepare me for the V9 when it comes out in time (hopefully later this year).


Is there any reliable information on the release date for the V9?


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 9, 2010)

peedu said:


> m4a1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



My sister assembled my type C and stickered it.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah... I put fluorescent stickers on mine. It, too, took me forever. It looks great, though.


----------

